# Clippers interested in Padgett



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.courierpress.com/ecp/gleaner_sports/article/0,1626,ECP_4477_4022138,00.html 



> "I'm hoping to have something done by the middle of this week. I'm talking to three or four different teams. The most serious are the (Phoenix) Suns and the (Los Angeles) Clippers. There's a major difference in money between the two, but there's a major difference in winning between the two."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

damn stealing padgett away from the suns would be sweet


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it was rumored like a few weeks ago that he would sign with the Suns. I guess the Clippers must of thrown a good offer in there to make him think about his situation.

Stats time:
Padgett (04-05): 4.2 points, 42.1 FG%, 39.7 3P%, 2.8 RPG


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Scott who?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Padgett. Not a bad player. He played sparingly for the Rockets but did start a few games in the playoffs. He would definitely help our perimeter shooting


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

padgett would definitely help our bench...he's a hardnosed player and seems to fit in wherever he goes as a role player...i hope we have a chance at him altho his "winning" statement makes me believe he'll sign with the suns


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kapt Clipper said:


> altho his "winning" statement makes me believe he'll sign with the suns



I thought that too but I think he is drawing a comparison with his last comment. I think the Clippers are offering the more money while the Suns were the team with the more wins last season. I don't think Padgett has really gotten paid nicely and like most players might go for the money.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Looked him up, sounds solid.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I thought that too but I think he is drawing a comparison with his last comment. I think the Clippers are offering the more money while the Suns were the team with the more wins last season. I don't think Padgett has really gotten paid nicely and like most players might go for the money.


i like your clarification weasel...let's hope you're right and sign him :clap:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think Kaponoo would be a better fit, Padget is more of a tweener, Kapono is just a slow 3. They already signed one tweener with Singelton.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Padgett and Kapono are both slow white guys who can shoot the 3. There is not much difference between the 2 of them . Either one of them would be a good fit


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kapono is a better shooter in my opinon. Paul Silas said he is one of the best shooter he has ever seen, Paul Silas has seen some players in his time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kapono is restricted, no? Might be tough to get him since he can get matched.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> damn stealing padgett away from the suns would be sweet


This deal was rumored by Mr. Rogers Cardigan for a month now cuz he heard it on some radio station in Houston. I think we had implied an interest in him and were serious. But pulled back slightly because of the possibility of Finley and now trading the trade exception for James Jones. Had the Joe Johnson delay not happened. Who knows? But it's not like you "stole" him away. It was just a rumor that he was signing. In all actuality we just had an interest

Adding Padgett would provide more depth for a team that has tremendous talent as it is with Brand, Maggette, a future star in Livingston(2 of which are among my fav players). I like to watch this team when I get a chance to see them which is rare. I hope you guys can pull it together this yr and make the playoffs. Shut up all the people saying "it's the Clippers."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> Shut up all the people saying "it's the Clippers."


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Shut up all the people saying "it's the Clippers."


omg i think i became a suns fan for a moment

im putting this in my sig


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Kapono is a better shooter in my opinon. Paul Silas said he is one of the best shooter he has ever seen, Paul Silas has seen some players in his time.


This is for sure, Kapono is most definitely a better shooter. I don't know that they could be had for the same price, but even so, I might still opt to go with Padgett because of his tough, disciplined style of play and his tremendous production for such limited minutes. I also feel Kapono is much more of a liability on the defensive side which would end up cancelling out the 7-8 ppg he might contribute. Hook Padgett up with a 3-4 deal if possible, you *still* have money to spend remember Donald??


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*How much are the Clippers offering Padgett!?*



> "I'm hoping to have something done by the middle of the week," Padgett told The (Henderson, Ky.) Gleaner this week. "I'm talking to three or four different teams. The most serious are the Suns and the Clippers. There's a *major difference in money between the two*, but there's a major difference in winning between the two."


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0824sunsnb0824.html

Phoenix is offering him approximately $2 million over 2 years. The Clippers are still a good $7 million under the cap, which makes me wonder how big of a contract are they offering Padgett? Anything more than $2-3 million a year would be overpaying.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: How much are the Clippers offering Padgett!?*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0824sunsnb0824.html
> 
> Phoenix is offering him approximately $2 million over 2 years. The Clippers are still a good $7 million under the cap, which makes me wonder how big of a contract are they offering Padgett? Anything more than $2-3 million a year would be overpaying.



I merged the threads.

Hopefully it is not too much. If I would have to guess I would think the offer would be 2 years 3 million.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Starbury03 said:


> Kapono is a better shooter in my opinon. Paul Silas said he is one of the best shooter he has ever seen, Paul Silas has seen some players in his time.


 Silas also happens to be a coach who never could figure out a proper sub pattern. He was also prone to keeping talents stuck on the bench.

Padgett might be a 'tweener, but his shooting could stretch the D. Would be a nice signing.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Silas also happens to be a coach who never could figure out a proper sub pattern. He was also prone to keeping talents stuck on the bench.
> 
> Padgett might be a 'tweener, but his shooting could stretch the D. Would be a nice signing.


Silas is horrible. He lost total control of the Cavs last year. Also, someone already said it but Kapono is a huge liability on D. Its not like Padgett is a defensive stopper but he is better defensively than Kapono.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hoopsworld is stating that the Clippers think Padgett will sign with the Suns.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13956.shtml


> According to the Clippers, Padgett will probably sign with the Suns.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh well. I will get over it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

not a big loss here, maybe we can bring Yaro over now


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am going to assume that Padgett might have been a backup plan if Korolev wasn't going to come over this year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

good. i hope he does go to the suns. If korolev is really coming, then i dont want any more SG/SFs on the team outside of a training camp 300.000 dllar player


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=194414&page=2 



> Padgett agreed to terms with Phoenix in late July but hesitated recently when Brian Grant accepted Phoenix's $1.68 million exception and the Suns pursued Jones and Finley. Padgett would have played in Phoenix for a veteran minimum deal, worth almost $1 million. He has received interest from the Clippers and Nuggets.



Looks like it might be up to either the Clippers or Nuggets.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

If we get Padgett, does that mean Korolev will be staying in Europe?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> If we get Padgett, does that mean Korolev will be staying in Europe?



I think that if the Clippers don't get Korolev then Padgett will be the likely choice. Hopefully the Korolev situation gets resolved Monday.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The Korolev situation is killing me. Monday, Monday, Monday? How long have we been saying the situation will be resolved Monday? It seems like its been over 3 weeks.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I will write an angry letter to the Russian Junior National team if they don't let the Clippers buy out. :curse: 

Of course, it's only a letter...


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I hope the Clips get Padgett just because the Suns are after him.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Mecca said:


> I hope the Clips get Padgett just because the Suns are after him.


Well is this because of the Q deal?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

im betting it is, but i dont want Padgett, i'd rather bring in Yarik and sign a big with some experience . . . Booth will be ok, but id rather have alan henderson


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well is this because of the Q deal?


Nah, I love when they suckered themselves for him but I just don't like them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

According to InsideHoops, they believe that Padgett will sign with the Nets.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

fine with me.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah it looks like the Nets will sign him pending a physical.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Yeah it looks like the Nets will sign him pending a *physical.*


Padgett should be trying to get in shape lol
i mean everyone has failed the Nets physicals


----------

